
Is there a HN API that allows you to post comments/stories too (not just read)? - el_programmador
Basically, I want to create a web-based HN App which both fetches the user&#x27;s posts&#x2F;comments &amp; allows them to post them.<p>I know that the standard APIs available on Github (Firebase) and Algolia are good but they are read-only. Do you know of any other API which has a POST&#x2F;PUT interface for posting comments too?<p>On the play-store, I found this app authored by another dude, wonder how he&#x27;s able to do it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic<p>(The front-page of the app says, &quot;Public APIs are provided by Hacker News, Algolia and Readability.&quot;)
======
auslegung
Have you tried to inspect the network traffic while making a post, and reverse
engineer from there?

